# Looking to buy used Bumper Boy!



## crab bass (Feb 3, 2006)

I am looking to buy a used 2 or 4 shot bumper boy. I would also consider trading for decoys or a brand new banjo that I have.
PM me or email [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Probably won't get a lot of bites in here but check over at http://www.retrievertraining.net/forum


----------

